# Di'Fier Anton: The Making of a Watchman



## DiFier (Feb 17, 2003)

I have been writing Di'Fier's back story for a bit now, but I don't have as much as Dru does.  but I thought I'd start sharing the stories.   They are not in cronological order but i like them better that way.  They are very much works in progress but I thought I'd start posting them.  
____________________________________________________

As the fog drew in, the King ordered his bugler to sound the call to dig in.  The Orcs were much better suited to this sort of battle but if his men stayed out in the open over night the orcs would over run the camp in hours.  The reports began coming in, Orc had decimated the left flank and it had to move back to keep them from penetrating the line.  The reserves were holding but only tenatively.   The right flank held though his son was gravely injured. The full attack in the middle was slowly making its way toward the camp If nothing changed the orcs would overrun them in 2 hours.  The king called to his squire to help him put on his armor.

The sound of the battle approached.  He could see the torches of the Orcs as they topped the last hill.  His archers began firing.  the mass of blackness continued toward him unfazed.  The king unseathed his sword it's magic humming slightly as he held it from of him.  The orc's stopped.  Only a few had crossed the shallow river in the valley below.  He saw pincers of the orish flanks toping the westren and eastren rigdes.  The Orcs looked up at the sword and screamed or cursed the day it had been created. But even the sight of Anarásolis the legendary sword that had killed Engog was not enough to keep them quelled as it had at The battle of Akai.  They began to advance again.    

They paused as a solitary figure stepped from the mists.  He was wearing a bright mithral suit of armor that reflected the horror around him.  The helmet was Horned and horrible but resembled a vergful god rather than a demon.  The Knight unshethed an enormous bastard sword that was slung over his shoulder.  The Orcs charged.   The Knight effected an odd stance and methodically spun the sword about his body as he prepared for their onslaught.  Then strangly  he grasped it in one hand pointed it at the sky screaming loudly in a language the king could not understand.  With blinding speed he thrust the sword toward the river as if to attack the orcs charging across it from a hundred feet away.  Suddenly the river turned to ice.  Giant shards hundreds of feet high grew up impaling the orcs and freezing, those not impaled, in place.

The few Orcs that had made it across the river had no place to go but forward.  The Knight met them one at a time and dropped each one with a single blow.  A clamor arose from the orcs and then a rain of buring arrows topped the ice baracade as the sounds of frenzied barbarian orcs hacking away at the ice wall reached the king. 

As his camp burned around him the king watched in amazement as the rain of arrows around the knight flared up and burnt themselves to dust just seconds before striking him.  The King marveled as the kight patiently waited for the tunneling horde to break through he icy baracade.  The knight began chanting again.  and as the first group of orcs battered though the ice he again pointed his sword.  Suddenly as if a great wind had barreled from its tip the emerging orcs were blown back their bodies crushed like they were porcein dolls the ice around them shattered showering those not crushed by the force blast with razor sharp shards of ice.

But There were still hundreds of Orcs and they were breaking through the frozen river up and down the shore.  The king lost sight of the knight as the horde swarmed over the banks.  Suddenly he heard his voice saying,  archers fire.  and was surprised that it came from his mouth.  The clouds and partially obscured moon dissapeared as the arrows blackend the sky.    The Orcs Broke and ran.  A great cheer arose from the weary men.  

but it was short lived.  The erie howles of supernatural wolves drowned out the cheers as they echoed across the battle field.  A column of flame breached the ice barrier and two figures floated across the river.  The fleeing orcs parted and the king once again caught glimpse of the Knight.  He turned toward the two figures.  The Taller orc screamed and a ball of flame erupted where the knight was standing as it grew it enveloped scores of orcs that were around the knight. Before the ball of fire burnt itself out the knight emerged from it as he charged the orc wizard   As he struck the creature his blade rippled with electrisity before slicing into it.  As The mage screamed the second orc raised his giant axe and struck  the knight denting his mihtral armor.  

The Orc Mage Reached forward and touched the knights arm.  Vile blackness began to envelope the mirthral armor and then it began to crumble.   As the Orc warrior and the knight traded blows the mitral armor disapeared totally.  The King noticed them knight was just a boy. Or perhaps he just looked small with out the armor and next to the Orcs.  The Warior Orc smiled evily and swung his axe for the boy's head.  Fire enveloped the boy and he slid to the left the blow just glancing his shoulder.  The fire armor set the orc and his axe on fire.  The Orc Warrior stepped back slightly raised the axe above his head and swung down at the boy.  As the axe aproached his head The boy's sword,  burning hot itself,  flashed out of the flames for a second.  As the orc's axe hit it melted and the molten metal flowed around the boy and into the ground.  The Orc stood there for an instant then it's head toppled backward and it's body toppled forward.

The Orc mage screamed in anger as the boy struck him again and again.  A giant bolt of lightning struck the boy sending him realing the sword going one direction and the flaming armor disapearing.  He crawled to his knees and looked helplessly over at his sword.  The Orc Screamed a curse and charged at the boy his hands glowing with a black light that hurt the king's soul to watch.  

And then it was over.  The boy kneeling, his giant sword in his hands, the Orc mage impaled down to the hilt of it.  The rest of  the orcs broke and ran.  He watched the orcs run past him the men chasing those that faltered.  The boy turned as the king approached they smiled at each other.  He closed his eyes as the rain began to pour.

Rain.  Di'Fier sat up in bed.  Hard rain.  He looked at the small magical clock that his grandfather had given him.  It was very early.  Rain.  Oh no.  He hurled himself out of bed.  The rainy season had begun.  It was days before the weather wizards had forast it to begin.  He grabbed his sword and his spell book and a bag of stuff he had started to pack and ran out the front door of  the house.  He didn't stop running untill he was at the dock.  but it was empty.  The ship that would take him to Highgate was gone. 

 A sailor supported by a crutch looked at him for a second. "There'll not be any boats leaving Freeport for at least 4 month lad."

Di'Fier looked at him for a second, "When did the Jade Queen leave port?" he asked.

"The Jade Queen?, She Shoved off a full 3 days ago."

"Three days ago?  I gave him my fare for passage three days ago. . . he said he wasn't leaving until. . . . " Difier glared at the sailor as he Laughed at him soaked to the bone.  in his sleeping clothes.  "     off," Difier said and cast a cantrip at the man.  The man stared blankly as Di'Fier ran off into the night.  A monent later he began laughting again.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 17, 2003)

Good beginning for the story!


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 17, 2003)

*Very nice.*

So Di'Fier wanted to be a Spellsword even then. It's nice to see his dreams of youth being fulfilled in Di-Fier's adult life.

Now he just needs a nice suit of mithril armor...


You keep writing and I'll keep reading.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Feb 17, 2003)

*hehehe...yeah!*

/delurk...

good, thank you.

/lurk...


djordje


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 17, 2003)

Hee.  Poor Di'Fier, missing his ship.  Though I suppose the stories would have turned out a bit differently had he made it.   

Good start!


----------



## DiFier (Feb 18, 2003)

Di'Fier huddled under the eave of a warehouse.  He was shivering from the cold.  He clutched his sword and spell book to him.  keeping them out of the rain as best he could.  He'd have to take the book to his mother in the morning to get it dryed out.  but for now he just want to sit here in his funk.  He had saved for a year and a half to get enough money for passage to highgate.  it was all gone.  All his friends were gone too.  They had gone to highgate or Tamsual to begin adventures and he was still stuck here in Freeport.  He was lonely.

He thought about them.  De'on had been the first to leave.  He had been discovered by the bard Parius while Parius was stuck in freeport during the rainy season two years ago.   De'on was loyal and could always make them laugh.  Di'Fier wondered where De'on was now.  Next Kenna, Philiat and Vinnon had left before last rainy season.  Vinnon had written once, he was training to become a Paladin.  Imagine that.  Not too surprising tho.  Philiat had also written once.  Telling everyone of his adventures in Highgate and that he was moving on to Tamsual.   Di'Fier hadn't heard from Kenna which disapointed him the most.  but there was too much hurt in freeport for her and she had to move on.  He'd look her up in Highgate when he got there.   Eyth, Yrus and Gyre had sailed to Tamsual to meet up with Philiat last summer.  Di'fier had no doubt that they were either adventuring or running scams.  Although if Eyth had anything to do with it they were off treasure hunting.  He rummaged through his bag.  He pulled the dull grey ion stone that Kenna had given him and held it in his hand then he stuffed it back in the bag.  He sighed, he felt even worse.  

Suddenly something in the distance caught his attention.  A bird of some sort was struggling to fly through the downpour.  Difier shivered as he watched the bird approach.  It was crow. No.  not a crow.  Oddly Di'Fier felt slightly annoyed at himself for not knowing what kind of bird it was.  The bird was flying directly toward Di'Fier and soon it alighted on the ground next to him.

It tilted it's head and  looked up at him and said, "I'm a Raven, not a crow!"

Di'Fier looked at the raven.  He wasn't sure if the cold was getting to him or if the raven actually talked to him. It had sounded slightly annoyed.  He'd seen other wizards with Familiars at the guild, perhaps this raven was his.  The raven climbed onto his knee and sat there shviering uncontrolablily.  Di'Fier noticed that he too was shivering.  He mumbled a few phrases and waved his hand slightly and dried the bird.  he looked down at the happy bird and asked, "Ampiel, are you my Familiar?"

"I hope so." said the bird, "besides, how else would you know my name?"
____________________________________________________

Di'Fier had a cold.  his mother was furious about his spell book.  He had dried it out but the pages were slightly wrinkled and stained.  Di'Fier thought that it gave the book charachter and since it still worked fine he didn't care.  He had gotten the lecture about caring for his spellbook, again.  He looked serious and listened half-heartedly, occasionally sneezing.  Ampiel jumped and flapped his wings everytime he sneezed.  Di'Fier was sure that he saw his mother smile each time it happened.


----------



## Greg Dickens (Feb 18, 2003)

Very good keep it up please


----------



## Horacio (Feb 18, 2003)

More, more!!!


----------



## DiFier (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh there is more but If I keep up the current pace I'm gonna run out of material real quick.


----------



## DiFier (Feb 19, 2003)

Dulanos Crept up to the edge of the platform.  fifteen feet below he saw his partner kneeling infront of Rheonvan.  Rheonvan was an infamous theif know through out the kingdom.  He had decieded to make Freeport his next stop while plundering the kingdom.  He was notorious for stealing famous, magical and expensive items through out the kingdom.  Dulanos and Caryddry had been tracking him as best they could him since he arrived.  But he had proved a very slippery charachter.  In fact it was only a missstep by Rhenovan that had led them here in the first place.
Rhenovan had made the mistake of trying to steal from Falthar, and while Falthar was home.  Rhenovan wasn't able to take anything from Falthar's except wounds.  While investigating Dulanos had discovered the trail of blood.      

"The Freeport City Watch? . . . I think you are little out of your league today."  Rheonvan said, pointing a rapier at Caryddry. "I'm under arrest?"  his laugh echoed off the walls of the small warehouse. 

Dulanos Recognized the sword.  It was Aethyrraent Lonvan's sword.  Lovan had been distraught when it disappeared.  he said it was worth over 20,000 gold pieces.  Lovan's father had been a famous adventurer and while Aethyrraent looked for his adventures in the merchant's district, rather than the mainland, he had kept his father's sword.

Luckily Rhenovan was not a swordsman.  He was a master theif, adept at getting into the most secure places and getting out with out anyone noticing.  lately he had become more violent He had killed a merchent soon after he had arrived in Freeport and had injured quite a few people.  taking unnessissary risks.  It was almost as if he want to be caught.

Dulanos obliged.  He drank two of the three potions that his wife had given him.  He rolled to a standing position and yelling, jumped off the platform, sword in hand.  Caryddry was waiting for this, he ducked under Rhenovan's sword and tried to tackle the theif.    Rhenovan surprisingly parryed Dulanos' blow and returned the attack slicing deep into the watchman's side,then sliced at the watch man trying to lift him up and drive him into the ground.  Dulanos paused for a second, feeling the potions in full effect making him stronger and nimbler.  He ignoreed the pain and struck the thief.  Which the thief returned. 

But Caryddry had gotten a grip on the man's wrist and Dulanos saw his opening sending Lovan's sword clattering to the ground.  Alone Dulanos probablly could not take Renovan even with the buffing potions.  And the two of them could not take him with that sword.  but now they had the advantage.  Caryddry had worked around and now had him immobilized in a choke hold.  Dulanos reversed his sword and struck the man in the head with the butt.  knocking him unconsience.

They had gone through everything in the warehouse.  Rhenovan had been busy.  Captain Jaric had congratulated them both.  Only one item didn't fit.  It was only worth about 300 gold. It was a beautiful, well made, bastard sword but the aprentice wizard had assured him that it wasn't magical or special.  It was also the only item that they didn't have an owner for.  Dulanos had decieded that he would take it to Falthar just in case. 

But Capt. Jaric decieded,"We can't afford that, we can barely afford the aprentice wizards that do our detection spells."

"So what do we do with it" asked Dulanos.

"I don't care." said Jaric, "You could even take it home"

Dulanos did just that.  He wasn't sure why.  He knew that Di'Fier would get a kick out of it.  His mother had him studying and doing wizardly stuff but the boy still loved swords.  Perhaps he would give it to him thought the sword was taller than the boy was now.  Perhas he would become a swordsman rather than a wizard.
_______________________________________________________________________

"You gave him what?" asked Elenor watching Di'Fier try to weild the sword but he was barely being able to lift the tip from the floor.  "He's going to hurt himself."
"We'll keep it out of his reach untill he's old enough to use it.  Di'Fier please bring me the sword.  Beside even your father has a sword, Ana. . . Anar . . . "
"Anarásolis . . . and that is a famous, intelligent sword.  it has gotten him out of quite a few scrapes"
"exactly.  Every wizard needs a sword . . . just in case.  This one will be Di'Fier's."
"father's sword is a long sword . . . that thing is . . . well it's too big He'll need two hands to use it.  How can he cast spells while weilding that sword?"
He'll just use his off hand, you can't cast spells and attack at the same time.  We wouldn't let him use it untill he's big enough. I'll hang it above the mantel or something"
Elenor gave him a sour look
Di'Fier looked disappointed. but he slide the sheath back on the sword and carried it over to his father.

"Thank you. When you are older I'll teach you how to use it."

Difier shrugged and ran off to his room to get the wooden sword he had made.

"Perhaps he'll forget about it."

"I doubt that very much."
____________________________________________________


_We skip back about 8 years here to when Di'Fier is only 10.  A few Things of note: the rapier is actually a lawful rapier and so Rhenovan was at one level lower but didn't know it.  When I began writing this (about a month ago) Di'Fier's father name was Di'Fier's Father.  We had never named him and when we attempted to; none of the names fit.  for that matter Di'Fier didn't have a last name untill last week.  He has an Uncle on his mother's side named Jardek Anton.  So we decieded that the faimly name was Anton.  We had decieded earlier that most people especially commoners don't actually have last names.  Di'Fier's father was just Watch Sergeant  Dulanos.  He didn't have a family name.  So Di'Fier got his mother's last name._


----------



## Horacio (Feb 19, 2003)

Good update!

My favorite Freeport Story Hour has given out two wonderful spin-offs/prequels, I'm very happy


----------



## DiFier (Feb 24, 2003)

Di'Fier ran through the street, the sword gripped tightly in his hand.  Behind him the hoards of Cumarigi close on his heels.  He turned and slashed at the closest one it's pain obviuos as as is said "ow" and fell to the ground.  But stopping had been a bad idea. Now the hoard tied to surround Him. He parried a blow from one but the other got under his defences and struck a glancing blow to his side.  he ignored it.  Striking the attacker and causing him to drop his sword.  

The attacker looked up at Di'Fier and said, "No fair.  I got you in the heart, you're dead."

"I am not you just hit my shirt.  It barely touched me.  Armor would have stopped it no problem."

"Who said you had armor?"

"We all have armor, but I killed Vinnon.  I knocked him over.  Besides there are 6 of you.  I have to have armor."

"We need 6, Euth isn't here today and only he has a chance of beating you."

"I don't know Philiat, your hit came really close.  I think you are improving."

The rest of the hoard arrived panting and wheezing. 
_______________________________________________________________________ 

Di'Fier had only been to the Wizard's Guild tower a few times.  Today his mother had insisted that  he come.  She gave him the names a few books that had cantrips in them.  He was to spend the day studying.  He got the first book "wizard basics" and began reading.

He finished reading about an hour later there wasn't anything new in here.  every spell memtioned was a duplication of something that he had spied in his mother's books.  He could even cast a few of them.  He looked at the next book on the list. "Disipline and hard work" and groaned.  He and wondered into the stacks looking for the book.  Who ever the librian was Di'Fier was certain he was mad.  None of the books were where they should be.  He was sure that the wizards had to use spells just to find the books they hunted.

Then He saw it.  Not the Disipline book but a huge black book with a heavy steel binding.  It didn't fit with the rest of the books on the shelf.  He pulled it down.  "Obscure Evocation"  He grabbed it and a book on scribing scrolls hiding the evocation book behind the other as best he could.  He found the closest study nitche and climbed in.  Once in the nitche he discarded the scribing book and opened the black book.  

The begining was an introduction for the reader who didn't know the basics.  he skipped over that part.  The second part was basic evocation spells.  Di'Fier had read up on most first circle spells especially the evocation ones. If His mother was going to make him become a wizard at least he would be able to blow things up.  He Started with the 2nd circle spells and began reading.  Hours later he had read about every regular evocation spell 2nd through 4th circle.  He had re-read fireball a number of times.  Then it was on to the enhancements and odd Evocation spells that were more powerful and had surprising effects.

He didn't get very far.  In his mind he heard his mother's voice.  "Di'Fier.  It is time to go home."

"O.K.  I just have to return these books."  He got up and headed back to where he found the books returning them to that location as best he could.  he remembered the spot for the next time he would be here.

As he was about to leave he heard someone muttering the next row over.  "Damn book. . . I know I put it here somewhere. . . I was sure it was the last row . . . we'll check there again. . . "

Di'Fier Ran to the end of the stack and watched as two wizadrds turned the corner.  The one was extremely tall human with long grey hair and a long grey beard.  He was wearing a long black robe that had stars on it.  The stars seemsed to stay in place as he walked among them.  Standing next to him was a gnome with deep black hair and wearing a bright red high collared wizard's outfit.  The tall wizard said nothing but glared at the shelves as the gnome muttered on about the missing book.

Di'Fier looked to where he had just reshelved the book Obscure Evocation.  The book was no longer there.

"Perhaps it is down further" said the gnome.  

Di'Fier turned and ran.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 25, 2003)

Great update!!!


----------



## DiFier (Feb 26, 2003)

"Don't run in the Guild Library."  Di'Fier's mother scolded.

Di'Fier stopped and looked behind him.  The wizards hadn't followed him.  They probablly hadn't even seen him.  They were too busy looking for the book.  He wasn't sure why he had run but he felt safer now that he was with his mother.  

He was sure that they were looking for the book that he had been reading.  He would have to be more careful next time.  He hoped that the book would be there when he went back.  Perhaps he had looked in the wrong place it could not have disappeared.

"Are we coming back tommorow?"  asked Di'Fier.

"We can.  Why?"

"I didn't finish my book"

"Sure, but it will have to be early tommorow.  I have things to do in the afternoon."

"Alright"

They both walked home smiling slightly to themselves.
_______________________________________________________________________

There it was right where he left it.  Di'Fier looked up and down the asile and then removed the large black book form the shelf.  He had quite a few of the other books his mother had suggested and took them all to the nitche and crawled in.  He began reading the book again.  He lost track of time as he again immerced himself in the arcane lore.

Something caught his attention and he looked up in time to see the two wizards from yesterday walking towards him.  He almost paniced glancing down at the book and then to the left where his other books were.  He realized suddenly that he was now holding a bright red book with bright white pages and gold edges.  He shut the book quietly and looked at the cover, "Wizard Basics".   The wizards stopped in front of the nitche both pearing at the books that Di'Fier had in the nitche with him.  When they didn't see what they were looking for.  They Exchanged a look and then turned and headed toward the back of the Library.

Di'Fier looked at the book.  It was smaller than the black book and looked brand new just like the one he had read yesterday.  he filpped throught a few pages, exactly the same.  Then he came to a blank page.  there hadn't been any blank pages in the middle of the book.  this was not the same book he had read yesterday.  He put his finger at the blank page and looked for more oddities.  None; but page 166 & 167 were blank.

As he looked words began appearing on the page.  "They know I'm here somewhere.  Please do not give me to them."

"I wouldn't." Difier Wispered.  "Can you hear me?"

"Yes" appeared on the page.  And after a pause "I need your help"

[slight edit to the story.  made some world continuity alterations.  you shouldn't notice them.  I also added time between Di'Fier finding the book and the wizards seeing him.]


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 26, 2003)

Good to see DiFier finally getting his own SH too.  I missed when you started this one, but very glad I noticed it today.  Keep up the good work!

Just an idea, but I think you and Dru should sit down and collaborate.  It;d be cool to see a co-written piece at some point about their first meeting, etc...


----------



## DiFier (Feb 26, 2003)

we have actually talked a little bit about it and have a basic story.  I have the begining from Di'Fier's perspective written as a first draft.  The part untill they actually meet . . . or should I say bump into each other.    I'm not sure how much longer Dru has untill she joins the watch from the current position in her story hour.  Dru and Di'Fier met when they first joined the watch.  I hope to have the story come out on our two story hours at the same time but from different perspectives.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah, if you coordinate the timing of it that would be perfect


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm sure we can work out something!


----------



## DiFier (Feb 28, 2003)

Di'Fier stared down at the book in amazement.  

"I need you to take me home." it continued.  "Put me in you bag. return the other books.  and walk home.  Don't worry the wards keeping books from being removed from the Library will not be active."

Di'Fier just stared at the page. 

"This is Important!"

"O.K.  when my mother takes me home."  Di'Fier looked around.  He probablly had over an hour untill his mother would take him home.  When he looked down the book was back to it's original form.  He flipped to page 166 & 167 but the blank pages were gone.  He continued reading the book occasionlly watching for the two wizards to return.  Neither wizard passed by him again.  When the message came from his mother that it was time to go, he closed the book and placed it in his bag and slung the bag over his shoulder.  He carrier the other books out to the return desk.   The Red wizard was sitting behind the desk.  He looked a little worried but smiled slightly as Di'Fier returned the books.  Di'Fier was shaking like a leaf.  He had never stolen anything before and he wasn't sure that he hadn't fallen asleep and drempt the whole thing.  He wondered what the wards were that guarded the library against theives.  They had to powerful.  His mother was standing outside the doors.

"Come on Di'Fier.  I don't want to be late."

He walked slowly toward the open doors, the weight of the book seeming to increase with each step.  If the wards were working he would be caught trying to steal a book from the guild library his mother would be so embarresed, his father would yell at him.  Uncle Fenwic would blame him for ruining the family name.  He swallowed hard and stepped past the doors.

Nothing happened.  He looked around and then quickly followed his mother.  They left the Guild tower and walked home.  No magical beasts had attacked them or were following them.  He looked around quickly but saw only regular freeport folks.  The book had told the truth.

"Hey mom."  Di'Fier asked, "How do they keep people from stealign from the library?

She looked at him a little funny.  "Well, there is a permenant teleport redirect spell on the whole library that send anyone teleporting out of the library to the basement somewhere.  There is also a field that the books can't pass through.  So if someone tried to walk out with a book under their shirt the book would stop at the library doors or at one of the windows.  There is more for more persistant thieves but it is next to impossible to steal a book from the guild library.  You don't have any plans?"

"Oh no!"  He smiled, "I was just wondering.

When they got to their neighborhood his mother told him to return home and then she headed toward the temple district for her meeting.  Di'Fier ran home and up to his room.  He quickly opened the book to page 166, 167 and wispered "Hello"  The page stayed the same.  "Are you there?" nothing.  He flipped through the book lookng for blank pages but found none.  He gave up and began reading through the book.  

A couple of minutes later there was a knock on his door.  "Di'Fier?"  It was his father, he quickly hid the book in his desk.

"Yes Dad?" He opened the door expecting to see the entire Feeport city watch ready to arrest him.  His father stood there alone his hands behind his back hiding something.  Something large.

". . . Since your mother is away for the afternoon . . . I thought I'd give you this . . " He pulled out a large wooden sword from behind his back.  This wan't just some stick with a hand guard nailed to it this was a real paractice sword.

"Wow" 

"One of the guys at headquarters owed me a favor and he's real good at making weapons. . . It's a practice long sword but I figured it is the right propotions for you to wield it as a bastard sword. Once you learn how to weild it then we'll try to teach you to cast spells with your off hand. . . then we can tell your mother about it.  I also got you this. . . " he held up a quilted shirt and pants. "It is padded armor."  

"Wow" Di'Fier was smiling ear to ear.  

His father smiled and handed him the sword.  Di'Fier held the sword in two hands and his father showed him how to grip it properly.  He paused, "We should probablly go outside and do this, put on your armor and come to the back yard."  

Di'Fier practiced with his father for hours.  It wasn't untill close to diner time that they stopped.  Di'Fier's fathr rushing him up to his room to change before his mother got home.  It wasn't untill Di'Fier went to bed that he remembered the book.  The book didn't talk to him but he stayed up late reading it.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 28, 2003)

Great update! 

Hmmm, now I am very intrigued about that book...


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 3, 2003)

Me too!  Good update, btw.


----------



## DiFier (Mar 3, 2003)

The next day a new family moved into the vacant house down the street.   Famiur Onerakor was a highly ranked guild wizard from Highgate and a magus of the 6th circle.  Di'Fier's mother had met him when he had visited months ago.  She said that he decided to come to Freeport because he was tired of being a small fish in a big pond.  He was moving to Freeport with his wife and his daughter.  The daughter was around Di'Fier's age.

That evening the Onerakor family was coming over for dinner.  Uncle Fenwick would be there as well as the Leliron family from down the street and a few other guild families from the neighborhood.

His mother brought over the family and introduced them and ending with "Di'Fier why don't you and Kenna go and play."

Di'Fier didn't want to play with a girl. He wanted to have fun.  At least he wouldn't end up tearing his good cloths.  "Come on."  He said.  He wasn't sure what girls liked to do but he guessed that Kenna liked boring things like playing with dolls or playing house.  Maybe they could play cards.  He led her to the front parlor.  Di'Fier's father was sitting in a chair reading a book.  His father never read unless his mother invited wizards over.  He looked like he didn't want to be bothered which was of course the case.  Quite a few of the Freeport's wizards were a little snobby and overbearing.  "Let’s try the other parlor."  He said leading Kenna toward the back of the house.  He heard Uncle Fenwic's voice booming from the room.  Di'Fier continued past the door to the parlor "Nevermind. You wanna go outside?"

"Sure." She said.  

They walked through the kitchen and out the back door.  They were in the small walled in back yard.  The walls were covered with ivy; his father's garden was in the far corner and an old oak tree in the center.  "I can climb that tree up to my room on the third floor" He said trying to think of something to say.

"Really? How?  There are no low branches."

He smiled "watch" but instead of heading for the tree he walked toward the back wall.  As they approached the wall the vines seemed to begin to flow slightly.  He smiled as she watched he whispered the word "Fédith" and the vines stopped moving.  "They're enchanted, keeps people from climbing in."

"What did you tell them?"

"That’s a secret."  He smiled and put his hands through the vines and then climbed up the wall quickly.  He stood on the top of the wall for a second and then he jumped across a gap catching a branch and shimmying across it to the center of the tree.  He looked down at the ground.  She wasn't there.  Then he saw her as she jumped across the gap and shimmied across the branch and climbed up next to him.  She was wearing a cotton shirt and short trousers like a boy.  The red dress clutched in her left hand.

"I wore them under my dress.  I don't really like wearing dresses" she said "but I didn't want to ruin it either she said touching his scraped up elbow through his torn shirt.

"Oh man" He had ruined another good shirt.  "Alright follow me."  He climbed through the tree to a branch that led inches from his window.   "We'll go inside later.  First I want to show you something. But lets drop off your dress you'll need both hands to climb up."  He opened his window and she tossed in her dress.  Then they moved through the tree and to a downspout.  

"We gotta climb up this.  You think you can make it?"

"Of course." she replied defiantly.  

He climbed up past the attic and onto the roof.  She was right behind him.  On the roof was a crow’s nest from an old ship.  "I think that an old pirate used to live here.  My mom had my dad close up the hatchway cause she thought it was too dangerous up here.  You can almost see all of Freeport from up here.  As they looked around in the growing twilight Di'Fier's stomach began to rumble.

"We should probably climb back down now.  Dinner should be ready soon.  As she started down he looked into the street below.  A gnome in a high collared red robe walked toward the house and disappeared below the eave.  Di'Fier Froze in fear as he recognized the gnome from the guild library.  He heard a knock on the front door and then his mother's voice

"Ah Remir what a pleasant surprise."


----------



## Horacio (Mar 3, 2003)

hehe, DiFier can be into problems...

I like a lot the story. And I want to know more about the book, I'm intrigued


----------



## DiFier (Mar 3, 2003)

oh don't worry, once the situation becomes resolved Di'Fier will be spending a lot of time with that book.  you'll see.  

I was sorta at a loss on how to do the next part and this last part just sorta grew from an idea on how to resolve a problem.


----------



## DiFier (Mar 6, 2003)

Di'Fier scrambled down the the pipe and dropped into his room.  Kenna was there, she had slipped her dress back on and looked at Di'Fier strangely. 

"I'm gonna change my shirt.  You go ahead down stairs"  he said as quickly as he could then ushered her out of the room and changed his shirt. He checked to make sure the book was where he had hidden it.  And then he ran down the stairs.   He waited at the bottom; listening.  He heard his mother's voice in the parlor.  

". .  he went home? already? He just arrived. . . "

"He could not find what he was looking for.  He was rather angry, with me, with the guild and with Freeport in general.  But he didn't make much of a scene and then he was gone."  Replied a voice that Di'Fier didn't recognize.  There were so many people here who he barely knew.  The unknown voice continued  "But there was someting more to his vist.  He was looking for a book.  A very powerful book but I didn't trust him I . . ."

"Dinner is served" announced one of the carters, startling Di'Fier.  So the Gnome had come to the house looking for the book.  But had left already.  It seemed so easy.  Too easy.     

Di'Fier waited, consealed at the bottom of the steps.  He wanted to see who his mother was talking to.  The coversation continued "It is really important.  That he not find that book. Luckily He has specialized his training and cannot cast spells from the divination school.  So I used some subterfuge that I feel a little guilty about but it seems to have worked.  I hope that you will not be too cross."  

Two figures emerged from the parlor.   One was his mother the other the gnome with black hair and a high collared red robe from the library.  One of the carters approached the pair.  The Gnome excused himself  "This is extremely important.  I would like to discuss it privately after dinner."  and then he headed to the dining room.  

Di'Fier's mother confered with the caterer about some food issue.  Di'Fier was confused and a little worried.  He tried to sneak back upstairs.  but heard his mother's voice "Come on Di'Fier. It is time to eat."  He turned and headed toward the dining room. " . . . and don't think I didn't notice that you have changed your shirt."  She glared at him slightly and ushered him into the dining room.

The room was as full as Di'Fier had ever seen it.  17 people sat around the table.  the caterers scurried around serving everyone their first course.  Di'Fier and his mother took the last two seats.  

The food was very good but the meal was uneventful. The gnome would occasinly look over at Di'Fier but he only smiled. Di'Fier was really confused. He was the first to finish that last course and he excused himself and headed up to his room.  He pulled the book from the secret compartment in his desk and opened it to pages 166 & 167.  They were blank except for the words;

"Do not worry"


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmm.  A book telling me not to worry would certainly cause me to worry.    Great update!


----------



## Horacio (Mar 7, 2003)

Great update, DiFier 
I'd be worried too if the book told me "do not worry"


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 7, 2003)

Ha ha. I know what's coming up and you all don't.

Now that that bit of gloating is over I want to say that I am extremely excited to be once again DMing Freeport, after not being able to the past 2 weekends (each of my players missing one session! I thought about calling off myself just to teach 'em a lesson, but I'd be lynched.)  

Mmm. Big Saturday Session.  More stuff for me to get behind on writing up for the story hour!

J


----------



## DiFier (Mar 11, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *Ha ha. I know what's coming up and you all don't.
> *




Oh good can you tell me.

Just kidding but I do have a bit of writter's block right now.  more is coming perhaps even tonight.


----------



## DiFier (Mar 17, 2003)

Well My computer decieded to stop working over the weekend.  Luckily it did it slowly and not all of a sudden.  I was able to burn CD's of most of my important files.   I was able to save the first draft of my Di'Fier Stories.  Unfortunatlly I don't think that I will be able to post any updates for a while.  Since When I'm at work I'm susposed to be working and not writing stories.  I'm going to reformat and try to reload the op system this week sometime.  Hopefully it was just the windows bug and that will fix everything.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Mar 17, 2003)

Stupid computer.  I'm very sorry to hear that.  I hope you get it up and running again, and soon.


----------



## DiFier (Apr 27, 2003)

O.K. Well This new linux system can't read my .doc files so I'm gonna take this disk to work change it to a .txt file so then I can work on it I do have to get this story done.  I'm gonna add a bit .    in an hour or so now.  just to give you a good cliff hanger.


----------



## DiFier (Apr 27, 2003)

Remir walked up to her as soon as she had set down her fork.  "We really need to talk"  She pardoned herself form her guests and Walked with him to the back parlor. 

"The book is Powerful tome on Necromancy.   Uneas  Treligan of Highgate is a powerful necromancer who has been researching it for years.  he tracked it down to the guild library.  It has been in freeport for since the Guild was established but even your father doesn't know how powerful it is.  

Every page has the original Text obsured magically with a moderatly powerful text on the school of evocation.  The clue to reading it is apearently hidden in the book itself.  

The first day he arrived I was off on Guild business.  Apearently He couldn't follow my library filing syate and could not find the book.  In his agitated state he dropped some of his notes.  I found them. I learned a little about the book he desired.  

When he asked me to help him find the book I began making it invisible or moving it around the library with a variation of a reshelving spell I use.  I didn't expect your son to find it.  But he seemed intrigued by the evocation text.   Uneas almost caught him with it  but I created an simple illusion making the book appear to ba another book.  Then using another illusion spell.  I had it ask him to take it from the Library.  I disabled the wards allowing him to safely remove it form the library.  I worry that your son may have discovered the secret to reading the book.  

Eventually Uneas decieded that the book was either never here or that someone else had found it.  He returned to Highgate.

We have to secure the book now and copy the evocation text and destroy the original."

___________________________________

There was a knock at the door.  Di'Fier turned.  He heard his mother's voice at the door.  

"Di'Fier.  We're coming in."  The door opened standing in the door way were his mother the gnome wizard and is father leaning against the wall across the hall looking slightly amused. 

Di'Fier Stood, his mouth gaping open clutching the book to his chest. 

"it's O.K."  said his mother  "Remir has explained everything to me.  You don't have to protect the book anymore. "

Difier's Father steped throught the door with an odd look on his face "I've got a bad feeling . . . "

Suddenly the black wizard teleported into their midst.  He grabbed Di'Fier as he was clobbered by a cascade of magic missles from Di'fier's Mother and the Gnome.  Difier's father Charged into the room striking the wizard with a dagger. 

Suddenly the world changed and Difier and the wizard were in a dank stone room with strange devices and skeletons hanging from the ceiling.  

The wizard looked   Down at Di'Fier "How do I read it?"


----------



## DiFier (May 2, 2003)

Di'Fier looked at the wizard with a mixture of fear and confusion.  "You don't know how to read?"  

"bah." He grabed the book out of the boy's hands and cast a spell that Di'Fier didn't recognize.  His' knees buckled and he hit the floor.  everything went black.  

Di'Fier awoke.  He was locked in a cage in the room he had been teleported into.  The wizard was sitting at a desk  staring furiously at the book.  Ocasionly he would mumble to himslef.  Di'Fier took in the room.  The stench was awful.  Di'Fier's cage was sitting on a large metal table.  at the center of the room .  There were all sorts of devices in this labatory.  There was a culdron bubling in the fire place.  Chains hanging from the ceiling.  there were tables covered with uncountable anchient tomes and modren magic books.  Potions bubbled over flames or sat unused in wooden stands.   There was a metal chair covered in metal spikes.  There were a  number of clear orbs some empty, some containing small flames and some had hearts in them.  

Di'Fier winced as the door banged open and a slow wrinkily, grey fleshed man, shambeled into the room carrying a stack of books.  The wizard looked over at the man and then at Di'Fier  "ah you're awake."  He walked over carrying the book.  "how much of this did you read?"  
"The whole thing Di'Fier stammered"
"interesting book.  If you like fireballs and that sort of thing."
Di'Fier nodded. 
"perhaps you know how to read it and you just don't know.  unfortunatly Divination isn't my forte.  I guess I'll have get the info the old fashioned way.  He turned holding a sickly looking bone handled dagger.


----------



## Jon Potter (May 2, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> *"interesting book.  If you like fireballs and that sort of thing."
> *




And who doesn't?

Isn't magic *supposed *to go boom?!


----------



## DiFier (May 28, 2003)

Di'Fier scrambled as far back as he could into the back of the cage.  The wizard smirked and pointed the dagger at him, it began to glow.  The man produced a key and set it into the lock turning it slowly.  The metal scquealed as he opened the cage's door.  The man reached in and grapped Di'Fier's shirt.  

There was sort of a popping sound and suddenly there were 4 more people in the room.  The red gnome wizard, Di'Fier's Mother and father all stood and watched.  They were ready but they difering to High Wizard Volund of The Freeport mages guild.  Volund was Di'Fier's Grandfather.  Volund commanded somthing in draconic and the black wizard froze his hand still clutching Di'Fier's Shirt.  Di'fier saw as his fingers struggled to maintain the hold but it was if a giant invisible hand was prying them off.  when the man's hand released Di'Fier he floated to the center of the room.  Suddenly he yelled out an arcane word he vanished from sight.
___________________________________

High Wizard Volund Lifted his hands and commanded "Return" and the black wizard was teleproted back from where ever he went.  

A banshee's scream erupted from the wizard. it was echoes by a hundred voices outside outisde the room.   The doors shattered as zombies and skeletons poured in ito the room all screaming.  Di'Fier's knees buckled again he tried to run but his legs disn't seem to work.  He clutched at his ears, tears poured from his eyes.

Dulanous, Eleanor and Remir turned and began fighting the undead.  But there were so many.  Remir disapeared in the sea of undead.  Dulanos was thrust back as he sliced into the mass of undead.  Eleanor called forth black bolts that struck the undead and dropped them but for everyone that they killed 2 more entered the room.

Volund ignored the zombies.  He held up his hands and bits of metal, rope and other debries flew throught the air and wraped themselves around the black wizard.  One particuarrly heavy leather strap wrapped around his mouth.  The iron chair was pulled apart and then reached up and entangled the wizard.  soon the man had disappeared, entombed in the scrap, only his nose was still visable.

Volund sliced the head off a zombie seconds after a glowing long sword appeared in his hand.  He held it before him and in a voice that would make even the gods pause he commanded "STOP."  The zombies and skeletons crumbled to dust. Then there was only quiet.


----------



## DiFier (May 28, 2003)

sorry I haven't been keeping this story hour up to date.  Here is the latest update.  another tommorow


----------



## DiFier (May 28, 2003)

Di'Fier sat at a desk in his grandfather's office in the guild tower.   He flipped a page of the book and began meticulously copying the words in it.   He had been copying the book for 2 weeks now four hours a day.  His handwriting was now wizard precise and the copy he was making looked like a newer version of the book.  Di'Fier was tired of this book.  He knew it front to back and while he couldn't cast any of the spells in it he knew most of them by heart.  

His Grandfather opened the door and entered his office.  "Good afternoon, Di'Fier.  You may stop for the day now."  

Di'Fier set down the quill and inserted the page marking ribbons before he closed the books.  He handed them to his grandfather who muttered a magic command and then set the books onto a beautifully carved wooden bookshelf with glass doors.  He locked the doors and again locked them with magic.  

Di'Fier cleaned the quill and capped the ink well.  He set them in the black leather case with a red silk lining.  He closed the case and wound the red silk cord around the two brass buttons fastening it shut.  He set the kit in the lower drawer of the small, dark stained, wooden desk.  He lifted the writing surface/front door and set into place, closing the desk.  

"What did you learn today, Di'Fier?" 

"I learned not to take books from the guild library."

His grandfather laughed.  "No. That lesson you should have learned by the end of the first day."

“ . . . I learned I don't like books."

"I hope you are exagerating.  Books are very useful and knowing one as well as you do this one is never a bad thing.  What are the material spell components for Arichabald's Burst?"

"A pinch of coal dust and a drop of casmar oil."

"How about force blast?"

"Force blast doesn't have material components."

"See, You haven't just been doing busy work . . .But you deserve a day off.  I'll tell your mother not to send you in tommorow.  Go out and play.  It is susposed to be a really nice day.  but come in the day after that prepared to learn.  I have assigned you to Remir you will help with the library.  He has a reshelving wand that should be fun to use."  

Di'Fier smiled, then looked at his grandfather can I see Anarásolis.  His grandfather smiled and held out his hand, the sword shimmering as it appeared in his grasp.

"would you like to hold him?" 

Di'Fier just nodded.  Volund set the sword down on Di'Fier's outstreached hands.  It was extremelly light.  

"Hello" said the sword in Di'Fier's mind.  

"Hi" said Difier.  He smiled and handed to sword back to his grandfather.  "I have a sword, it is bigger and much heavier than Anarásolis.  My father says I can have it when I'm bigger."  

His Grandfather smiled and the sword vanished from his hand.  "Ah boys and their swords.  When I was your age I made wooden swords and my friends and I would have wars in the streets."  He smiled.  "I'll see you in two days then."  He opened the door to his office.

"good night Grandfather"  

"Good night Di'Fier"


----------



## DiFier (May 28, 2003)

Well this is the end of the stories of Di'Fier as a 10 year old (for a while?) the next set of stories are of 14 y.o. Di'Fier.


----------



## DiFier (Jun 2, 2003)

Something woke Di'Fier.  He heard screams from outside.  His window was shattered.  Then he heard an explosion, more screams, yells of "Fire."  The magical clock his grand father had given him said it was 3:20 am.  It was never wrong.

Di'Fier climbed out of bed and got dressed quickly.  He could see the red glow of fire down the street. He headed for the front door.  It was partially open.  He looked outside everyone was running, some toward the glow from the right, most away from it.

Di'Fier Headed toward the fire.  Kenna's house was burning.  He began to run.  The House next to Kenna's was gone it was just a pile of burning rubble.  Di'Fier's Mother was Standing in the middle of the street her hands thrust toward the sky chanting.  There were 4 watchmen surrounding her keeping people clear.  Di'Fier hadn't heard the beginning of the spell but it was a long one.

The bucket brigade was just forming.  His father was yelling orders to people.  A man in white robes was standing between Di'Fier's Father and a large barrel.  He chanted calling on his god to help him and these people.  The large barrel filled with water.  The buckets began to move.  

The cleric called upon his god's protection and stepped into a burning house.  Di'Fier lost track of the cleric as he joined the bucket line.  The Cleric's water was going to run out soon.  Di'Fier's Father sent him to see how close the line of buckets from the next street over was to getting there.  

Di'Fier returned with bad news.  But the street was in chaos.  He didn't see his father or his mother or the cleric.  Three more houses had collapsed more were burning. There were empty buckets everywhere.  People were yelling and screaming.  Many more looked on dazed not knowing what to do.  Kenna's house creaked ominously then with a roar it collapsed.

Suddenly and with an unnatural sound a flaming figure appeared in the street it was clutching what appeared to be a body.  The figure screamed words that Di'Fier couldn't understand but he recognized the voice . . . It was mother's.  As he watched, dazed, the cleric ran from another burning building to his mother.  She set the body on the street.  It was Kenna, Di'Fier recognized her She wasn't moving.  The cleric prayed and placed his hands on her.  A bolt of lightning streaked across the sky. Kenna screamed.  It began to pour.  

Di'Fier's Mother began to sooth the girl.  "It's Alright. You're fine.”  She said.  The rain put out his mother's burning cloths.  She was unharmed.  Kenna said nothing but stopped screaming she stared at her smoldering house.  It was raining so hard that Di'Fier couldn't tell if she was crying or not.  

Di'Fier's Mother noticed him standing there watching.  "Di'Fier take Kenna to the house and let her sleep in the guest room. Then you go to bed too. Get her a night gown from my dresser." 

"O.K." Di'Fier responded still dazed.  

His mother helped Kenna to her feet and then led her over to Di'Fier. "Go on now." She said.

Di'Fier led Kenna to their house and let her into the guestroom.  He then ran upstairs changing into some comfortable dry cloths.  The rain was pouring into his window.  He tried mending it the glass but the spell wasn't powerful enough and he couldn't find all the pieces.  He replaced his half-mended widow and then headed to his parents’ room.  He grabbed a nightgown from his mother's dresser and some towels from the linen closet and headed back down stairs to the guestroom.  Kenna hadn't moved from where he had left her.    He set the towels and nightgown on the bed.  She was watching him.  He headed for the door.  

"Di'Fier don't leave."  She pleaded.  He was relieved that she was able to talk.

"I'm just gonna stand out side while you change."  He stepped out side and waited next to the door.  A few minutes later she opened the door.  "Now go to bed.  I'll see you in the morning." 

She looked like she was going to cry.  "Please don't leave." 

Di'Fier went into the room and closed the door.  She was crying anyway but she smiled at him and crawled onto the bed.  He crawled onto the bed next to her.  She slid over and wrapped her arms and legs around him, resting her head on his chest.  After a moment of horror he wrapped his arms around her too, deciding that girls really weren't all that bad after all, especially Kenna.  Besides she was soft and warm.  They were asleep moments later.   
____________________________________________________

It rained for 3 days after that.  But the rain had stopped the fire from spreading and had eventually put out the fire.  His mother was a Hero.

Tamreon the alchemist’s lab had exploded.  They never found his body so it was assumed that he was able to escape or had not been there when the explosion occurred.  The damage to the neighborhood was extensive.  Five houses not including the alchemist’s were destroyed, 4 more had some fire damage and almost every house on the block took some kind of damage from the initial blast.  Surprisingly only six people had died.  The house to the right of the lab had taken the brunt of the explosion.  All 6 family member's living there had died.  Everyone else had been able to get out in time or was rescued.  

There was a warrant out for Tamreon's arrest, If he was alive.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 3, 2003)

Know that you do have readers, albeit very quiet ones


----------



## DiFier (Jun 4, 2003)

thats cool.  I'm a quiet writer.   

Woo hoo I've finally gotten to page 2.


----------



## DiFier (Jun 10, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> *  at the center of the room .  There were all sorts of devices in this labatory.  There was a culdron bubling in the fire place.  Chains hanging from the ceiling.  There was a metal chair covered in metal spikes.  There were a  number of clear orbs some empty, some containing small flames and some had hearts in them.  *




I just wanted to give a shout out to Claymore I used some of the"Items found in a Necromancers Laboratory"  http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41122

To flavor the necromancer's labortory.  

oh yeah new update coming tonight (?)


----------



## DiFier (Jun 10, 2003)

Everyone was bored.  It had been weeks since "The Breakers" had decieded that they were a gang.  They kept all the kids off the street.  Demanding money to allow them to go outside like they were renting freedom.  Luckily Di'fier and his friends had a hideout.  The basement of the abandoned alchimest's lab near most of their homes.  It had been empty and unused for years since it caught fire and destroyed most of the block around it.  Needless to say the alchmist wasn't seen in Freeport again.  The city had kept the building in his name in the hopes that he would some day return and then they could execute him.

There was lots of cool stuff in there, though nothing useful anymore, that had all been destroyed or stolen.  The Building was only 4 away from Di'Fier's house and his was the first building not destroyed.   His mother had saved the rest of the neighboorhood and probablly most of freeport when she snuffed the fire.  Kenna had lived in the building next door, she still lived there but in a new house.

Ever since the incident Kenna had an odd facination with fire.    Even stranger was that she was able to cast fire spells. She could send a single firey orb hurtling at someone or something or she could send a fan of flames our from her hands.  she could light up an object. and a few more.  Di'Fier recognized all these spells.  He was studying them at the wizard's guild but Kenna didn't have to memorize the spells like Di'Fier's mother did, she just sorta knew them.  Di'Fier had only figured out 2 spells so far: read magic and prestigitation.   So far Di'Fier was the only one who knew Kenna's seceret and she made him promice to keep it.  

Di'fier and Kenna could get to the hideout with out venturing far outside.  They had a grate to the sewers direcly behind each of their houses.  The lab had a grate in the sub basement which used to be a wine cellar.  There were only 2 other grates that had access to this group and this section of the neighborhoods's sewers was barred off from the rest of the system. And of course De'on sort of lived there. He had drank most of the wine that hadden't shattered.  

Euth, Vinnon, Yrus, Gyre and Philiat had a tougher time getting there.  But they were there whenever they had the chance.  Yrus was too fast, the Breakers couldn't catch him.  Philiat could often sneak through the neighborhood but if was caught he fought his way out and ran.  Gyre was much better at sneaking there but when he was caught they beat him up good.   Euth could fight off 1 or 2 of them with out a problem.   It was Vinnon who often arrived bloody and bruised. 

"this sucks" said Vinnon "It is one of the longest days of the year and we have to spend it inside." He whiped the blood from his nose with a rag.

"why do we have to?" said Euth Gruffly "there are eight of us here. They will not mess with all of us."  

"Yeah" agreed everyone.  except Kenna and Vinnon.  

"There are at tleast 12 of them and most of them are bigger than you, Euth"  reasoned Kenna.  

"they're never all out at once.  besides being bigger doesn't make you a better fighter."  

Everyone climbed down the stairs to the wine cellar, even Kenna and Vinnon.  They crawled out into the alley.  Euth marched them directly out onto the main street.  

It was unnevringly quiet.   Di'Fier saw two retired wizards from the guild walking in the opisite direction.   One comented to the other on how nice and quiet the neighboorhood was.  

They turned a corner and saw two breakers leaning agains a porch step.  They got up looking angry, untill they noticed how many kids had just come around the corner.  they both ran.  Euth snorted but Kenna just said.

"they're just going to get Khaucer."


----------



## DiFier (Nov 18, 2003)

Hello.  I'm adding a few more stories that I have.  I finally have the story where Di'Fier first meets Dru from Di'Fier's perspective.   if you wanna read it form Dru's POV go to Dru's last big post on this page 

It was raining, there was nothing to do. Uncle Fenwic Was going on about the guild again.  
". . . almost 4% of the Guild members don't pay their yearly dues.  Sometimes for years.  Balmor has twice skipped dues for 3 years in a row.   They just let them back in.  as if nothing had happened.  And they don't like the idea I suggested that we charge them for the years in between before letting them rejoin.  They say 'it's not about the money.'  Of course it isn't about the money but blah, blah, blah blah blah. . . "

Difier Tuned him out.  Fenwic wasn't even looking at him any more.  Di'Fier Slowly slid out of his chair and Slung his bastard sword over his shoulder.  He pulled on his cloak. Ampiel flew to sit on the hilt of his sword. "Boring" he said.  

"Yes, Very boring."

". . .So you'll soon be a guild mage."  Fenwic didn't notice Difier's preperations as he glanced at him.  "It is a honarable family tradition.  Your grandfather was High Wizard for quite a while.  So you have a little bit of an advantage, I can begin teaching you how to do the treasury books if you like.  The last Treasurer was stealing from the guild. Stealing. Imagine that. I myself found his treachery.  Imagine stealing from the guild.  He was keeping 2 books.  He was actually a briliant man.  40 years of records, 2 books for almost 30 of those years and not a single calculation error.  It reminds me of my teacher from years ago.  I don't think he ever made a mistake.  I think I've made 1 or 2 in the last 10 years.  minor stuff.  math is a facinating subject.  I try to apply it to my magic.  I can teach you my method I'm going to be publishing a book on it.  did you know that almost one third of all the Freeport guild mages have published somtehing or other . . . "

Di'Fier eased the door shut and let himself into the rain.  He wasn't exactly sure what he was doing or where he was going.  He walked aimlessly for a while.

A man brushed by Di'Fier bringing him out of his daydream.  He was standing in front of the freeport city watch headquarters.  

He went inside.  Captain Donnach was talking to a front desk attendant who Di'Fier didn't recognise, probablly hired since his father had retired.

The Captain looked up.  After a moment he seemed to recognise Di'fier.  "You're Dulanos' boy aren't you?  Are you here to join the watch."

"yes." Replied Di'fier before he had even thought about it.

"Good, Good.  We're a little short on watchmen right now, luckily it's the rainy season so it's quiet. Second shift starts in about an hour. What's your name again?"  

"Di'fier. sir"

"Hognee get Watch Private Di'Fier a Watch Medallion" 

Donnach turned to the look at the men in the back of the room, which seemed to be a lounge/office. "O.K. who wants to be Watch private Di'fier's partner.

No responce.

"He's retired watch Sergent Dulanos' boy."

That got an iteristing responce.  Di'fier's Father was one of the few watch man who retired from the watch with honors and with all his limbs still intact.  Still no one volenteered.

"Am I going to have to assign someone?" Donnach rubbed his temples, he looked like he was getting a headache.

Suddenly the front door flew open and a wet figure slammed into Di'fier hard, sending them both to the floor.  

Di'Fier looked over at the thin elven figure pushing herself up from the floor.  Her arms were covered with thin almost invisible scars.  She looked angry.  He heard Capt. Donnach yelling at her.

"What is the meaning of this? What makes you think that you can come charging in here like that, hurting my people?"

"I'm not hurt."  Di'Fier responded as he climbed up off the floor.  He didn't think that anyone heard him.  

I was just . . .  I'm going to join the Watch, what else,"  The elf snapped at Capt. Donnach.

Di'Fier stood up and brushed himself off.  A Watch badge flew through the air and the Elf caught it.  

"Fine." Said the Captain.  "Watch Private Di'Fier, I think we've finally found you a partner."

Di'Fier looked at the captain and then at the Elf.  He was hoping that he'd get a partner that was . . . well . .  .More experienced . . . Someone who could teach him the secrets of being a watchman.  She seems to be thinking the same thing.   

"My name is Dru," she said.

"My name is Di'Fier."

"You two are assigned to the docks.  Jafar, Gavin looks like you two don't have to serve the double shift."

The two watchmen that Donnach seemed to be talking to had totally different reactions.  The one looked relived and tired.  The other looked just as tired but shocked, like the elf had run into him and he still hadn't recovered.  
He stammered "Captain . . . are you sure they just started . . ."

The other looked over at his partner and wispered a little too loudly "Jafar . . . shut up"

Most of the guards laughed.  someone said something about jafar needing the money for his new girlfriend.  and they laughed again.  

"Don't worry Jafar."  Said Capt. Donnach. "Di'Fier is Dulanos' son.  He'll do fine. And The elf has special spirit I can tell.  Besides there isn't anyone in the docks during the rainy season."  He turned to Dru and Di'Fier "Well You've got a half hour to get ready."


----------



## Jon Potter (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for posting this Difier.

It takes me back to those halcyon days when there were three active Dru and Difier threads and I could get a freeport fix just about every day of the week.

::SIGH::

 

Any chance you'll get around to finishing the previous story about Difier and the gang of older bullies?




_Editted for Spelling._


----------



## DiFier (Nov 19, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this Difier.
> 
> It takes me back to those halcyon days when there were three active Dru and Difier threads and I could get a freeport fix just about every day of the week.
> 
> ...




Yeah.  Soon actually.  there are a few things I want to work on but the next update it is about half done.  I kinda got a witing bug a few day ago.


----------



## DiFier (Feb 25, 2004)

well I got laid off so I'm gonna have some free time untill I get a new job.  So I might have some time to work on the Di'Fier background.   hopefully more coming soon


----------

